# Just what I need....another time eater!



## FLQuacker (May 10, 2018)

Had a call customer wanting me to try and re-handle a knife he had that was broken.

Didn't realize it was once a flat file!

First time try in the cutlery business :)

NOW I'VE GONE AND ORDERED A COUPLE FILLET KNIFE BLADES>>>GEEZ!

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2018)

Sweet! That looks great!


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2018)

Congrats! Looks like you have mastered another niche! Very nice work! Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (May 11, 2018)

Dang Chuck...that's some tall talk for just following a line :)

Seriously, I am in awe of the craftwork that goes into the knives posted here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2018)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (May 12, 2018)

Looks nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2018)

Nice job Wayne.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

